# Our good qualities.



## Ernest (Jul 13, 2005)

Everybody has good qualities, even those of us with SA. I think it's important to learn to focus on those sometimes. I'll start by telling some of mine, but I would appreciate hearing from others.

I like to make people happy. I'm very good at making people laugh.
I have the perfect job now. I'm a cook at a substance abuse treatment facility. Many of the patients who come there haven't eaten much in days or weeks. I love to feed hungry people. Almost all of the patients who come there are so very nice. Most of them are like us, they just want to be loved. 

I'm good with puzzles and logic. If there's a problem somewhere I can usually find a solution. I'm very empathetic. If someone's hurting, I want to comfort them.


----------



## toussaint (Feb 23, 2004)

I have no anxiety during business transactions (in fact I'm very good at getting my point across)
.
I enjoy teaching and tutoring my peers.
Most people like me (and want me to join their happiness).
I love working with people on intellectual matters.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

I think we make very good listeners.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Since I'm not feeling too bad right now, I'll join in  

I think I'm pretty funny, I can make people laugh by just saying the weirdest things. People ask how I come up with some of the stuff I say. One woman at work always calls me a "funny girl" after laughing at one of my jokes or comments. 

I think I'm kind. I rarely EVER get mad at anybody, and I'm pretty tolerant. 

I like to teach my younger brother things. I think I even taught him to read when he was younger, we used to lay on my parents bed with a book and I'd have him sound out words. I taught him lots since that time too. Even started teaching him how to drive.. How the time passes. (I used to feed him bottles too)


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm funny. I've been told by several people that I'm one of the funniest people they've ever met.

I also know an obscene amount of stupid trivia. If people followed Trivial Pursuit like they do football, I'd certainly be the most famous person ever.


----------



## Cryptolysergick (Jun 27, 2005)

Im a writer of tasteless material and do it well.(scripts, songs and so on)
Me and Kool Keith have thes ame lyrical style(before I even knew of him!)
I will always take teh time out to help peopel who are badly in need
I will hang out with a lonely person and hug them!
I own a lime green suit.


----------



## amtoreo (Jul 1, 2005)

I have cool hair.
I have a good heart.
I'm reasonably intelligent.
I have great kindness towards animals.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

It's actually amazing when we see our good qualities come out. We don't always see ourselves as important. But we are looking on from our own perspective and not from others.

Anyway I know I have good qualities. I'm smart and creative. I can fix and repair things. I offer my support to others when I am able.(Limited with SA)
I have been told in the past I am a good friend. So maybe I am more than I think.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm humanitarian and I like to do good deeds for others, I'm a very considerate person that will listen and give good advice, I'm really good at writing things and making my own peoms and writing stories that no one would have imagined,
I'm bubbly and have contagious enthusiasm and i'm someone interesting to get to know and hang out with.


----------

